# I made my decision on the Enviro EF2... opinions wanted



## md2002 (Dec 3, 2011)

After months of looking and weeks of cold nights I'm going to make the plunge and get the pellet stove insert that I have been talking about for months.

I have decided on the Enviro EF2 insert. It looks like a nice stove and it is in our price range. I searched the forum and found some info. I was thinking about upgrading to the Milan but it was $500.00 more. The thing is they both say they will heat 800 - 1500 sq. ft. so I don't understand why the Milan is so much more?

Also, I'm afraid I may be going to small. I have a 2500 sq ft colonial. I have no plans to heat the whole house because I don't think it's possible. May main concern is if this will be enough to heat my 420 sq ft living room that the stove will reside in? It would also be nice if I could heat some of the 1st floor. The living room has one big opening into the foyer, the opening is in the direction the stove will be blowing the heat. So realistically I'm asking what people think I will be able to heat with this stove. I _could_ go bigger but is it worth it? Will a bigger stove heat the house any more? 

I did a search and from what I could find the Enviro EF2 seems like a pretty solid stove from what the members here say.

Thanks for the Help... this is a tough decision!


----------



## John97 (Dec 3, 2011)

As a fellow newbie, I agree that it's a touch decision and like you, I read as much as I could before pulling the trigger.  

There are several people heating their entire house with an insert, and that convinced me that I could do it too.  

With all of the various manufacturers and models, it seems to me that there is an ideal unit for everyone depending on their needs/wants.

I am sure the expert members here will be able to help steer you in the right direction.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2011)

If your looking to heat the 420 sq ft Living room and then a little more. IMO, it should do it relatively easily. Depends on the floor plan as to how much heat will go to other areas. But it will heat a much larher space than you require. Forum member Nailer is replacing his with a newer model Enviro M-55. But is served its purpose and from what I understand, did a great job. Also member Don2222 just revived one and sold it. Seems to be a solid unit that has been in Enviros line-up for some time now.

Are you installing it yourself? Or the dealer? How tall is your chimney? Going with a 3" or 4" liner? Installing an OAK (outside air kit)?


----------



## md2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> If your looking to heat the 420 sq ft Living room and then a little more. IMO, it should do it relatively easily. Depends on the floor plan as to how much heat will go to other areas. But it will heat a much larher space than you require. Forum member Nailer is replacing his with a newer model Enviro M-55. But is served its purpose and from what I understand, did a great job. Also member Don2222 just revived one and sold it. Seems to be a solid unit that has been in Enviros line-up for some time now.
> 
> Are you installing it yourself? Or the dealer? How tall is your chimney? Going with a 3" or 4" liner? Installing an OAK (outside air kit)?



I'm having the dealer do it... The cost of material alone is $500 - $600 from what I can see and they do the full install with all the material for $1000. I know it's allot of money but for piece of mind and the actual $400 to install it I think it's worth it. Here in Mass. I think they said I need a 4" liner for code?? I have no idea about the outside air kit. 

I think the EF2 installed is going to run me about $3400 which is allot but as the cold nights start to creep in I feel it will pay itself off in a couple of years. I've been lucky with the weather (it's been 50 or above for all of November) but I'm sure when the 20 and 30 degree weather hit I will start burning through oil.


----------



## John97 (Dec 4, 2011)

In my area, it paid to shop around, not just for the price of the unit.  

I found over a $500 swing on installation prices...


----------



## mroletta (Dec 4, 2011)

FYI, I was also in your shoes in deciding between an Enviro EF2 and other options.  

I ended up going with a GFI55, which is the equivalent of an Enviro Meridian (Sherwood Industries manufactures both stoves).   The nice thing about the GFI55 (Meridian) is that it offers thermostat control, where the EF2 does not.  I ended up paying $2700 for my GFI55, so yours of $3400 seems excessive (is that including install cost?  if so, that's not so bad).

I ended up doing the install myself, and only spent $300 on the 4" liner/tee etc.  I spent a bit more for the sheet metal and the piece of Roxul Rockwool that I installed with the block off plate (here's a link to my install).

Edit:  I heat about 2200sqft with both of my stoves, and they easily heat the house to 72F running on low.  I imagine my GFI55 could easily heat 1500 sqft between rooms etc (a much larger space if it was just empty with no walls).


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2011)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$3,400 installed and using a 4" liner (thats a good upgrade from 3", you will be happy its 4"). That doesnt sound to bad at all. Also, if your unsure about the install, it may be better to have them do it.

Although, if you wanted to, many here would help you along the way. But make sure that there is a block-off plate. Just ask of they will be installing one. They should be, but thats one question you can ask. Without a block-off plate, your heat will go up into your chimney (the plate blocks the area around your flue, kinda like a thimble for an insert).

Good luck and keep us posted for sure. Oh.... And we love pics. Especially of the stove burning!


----------



## skinanbones (Dec 4, 2011)

most of the differance in price i believe is due to the differant style on control systems.  The ef2 is a dial-a-fire with timers, works well and is pretty bullet proof just a bit of a pain to trouble shoot down the road.  The milan is the new generation control board, which allows you to tinker abit more with things if so inclined and a bit easier to trouble shoot as it will display a certian light for certain areas of the stove


----------



## Jon_M (Dec 4, 2011)

I just had the EF2I installed yesterday. I am using it to try to heat a 1200sqft single level 3Br Ranch. The only issue is that the fan is kinda loud.  Last night I set the fan on low and the "dial a fire" knob at about 10:00 I could here the fan in the bedroom, didn't keep me up. I woke up this morning to a 69* living room and 66* bedroom. 

The glass is just starting to get hazy all over., just one dark spot in the upper left hand corner about the size of a dime.

The dealer left me with a few bags of Curran brand pellets, 

The only other issue I have with the insert so far is that the opening to the hopper is only about 4" wide. it will make it tough to dump a whole bag of pellets in without spilling a few. Laying the bag on top of the insert to cut it is no an option as the trivet is about 270* and I am afraid it will melt the plastic bag.

Well thats it for now I hope this helps 

Regards

Jon


----------



## nailed_nailer (Dec 4, 2011)

The EF-2 is a great little heat box.
I loved mine.  I bought it used for $100 and ran it for 4 years.
Replaced a Combustion motor, burn pot, and auger bushing in all the time I owned it.
It won't run off of a thermostat (Unless you spend big $$$ to upgrade the controls)
But it is a bullet-proof machine.
To heat ~500SF it should do the job well.  Mine heated a 900SF cottage with minimal problems.
There are a few deep winter nights where it struggled to keep up.  But for the most part it was great.
I'm not sure you need a 4" vent but that depends on your vent path.  The unit has a 3" exhaust port.
OAK is highly recommended.  My house was drafty without it.
I also used a small 4" quiet muffin fan to circulate room air towards the stove.

Typical winter day I burned 1 bag a day.  But when cold it could chug through 2.
Mine didn't like to stay lit below the 11 o'clock position but a newer stove will act different.
Keep it clean.  
Every 3 days,  Vac out the firebox and side ports, clean glass, scrape the baffles, de-clink the burn pot liner.
Once a week do above plus dump the ash pan.
Every Ton, do above plus, clean entire vent path with brush, pull blowers and clean them and their housings, lube motors.

I think you will like it.
Good Luck,
Post if any questions.
---Nailer---


----------



## philbrick (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a ef3 free standing and so far so good. It's heating a 1000sq ft hous. the only problem im having is it seems the damper rod is binding. And it's being looked at


----------



## md2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

MrOletta said:
			
		

> FYI, I was also in your shoes in deciding between an Enviro EF2 and other options.
> 
> I ended up going with a GFI55, which is the equivalent of an Enviro Meridian (Sherwood Industries manufactures both stoves).   The nice thing about the GFI55 (Meridian) is that it offers thermostat control, where the EF2 does not.  I ended up paying $2700 for my GFI55, so yours of $3400 seems excessive (is that including install cost?  if so, that's not so bad).
> 
> ...



Just out of curiosity why did you go with the Meridian. Up this way the Meridian is $1000.00 more than the EF2 and out of my price range. Yes, the $3400 is stove and install... the stove is about $2400.00 + tax, which in Mass. will add about $150.00 to the price. Awesome!

As I said my biggest fear is going to small. I'm afraid after a month I'll realize that a bigger stove would have heated the upstairs and then regret my decision. However, I don't mind the upstairs being cold because we really only sleep up there and heat rises naturally so some of the heat will have to go up there. right?


----------



## md2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

skinanbones said:
			
		

> most of the differance in price i believe is due to the differant style on control systems.  The ef2 is a dial-a-fire with timers, works well and is pretty bullet proof just a bit of a pain to trouble shoot down the road.  The milan is the new generation control board, which allows you to tinker abit more with things if so inclined and a bit easier to trouble shoot as it will display a certian light for certain areas of the stove



So you don't think the Milan (more expensive) will heat any more or less area? Control panels, troubleshoot, displays... I'm starting to think these things are more trouble than they're worth


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 4, 2011)

If your thinking there more trouble than they are worth. Might be better to stick with oil or go natural gas. Pellet stove require user input and regular maintenance. They don't site in the basement for months on end with little to no user input. The trade off is less money spent on fuel. Pellet stoves aren't for every one. If your not willing to do some work. Back away now! Spend the money on tightening up the house or a higher efficiency furnace.

IMHO the EF-2 Or the Milan would be OK as units to reduce your primary usage. But when the cold sets in you'll be heading for the thermostat to assist the pellet eater. I'd go a lot bigger for that amount of square-footage if you want pellets to be the soul source of heat. You'll freeze if you think they will handle the full heating chores come February! Good Luck!


----------



## md2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> If your thinking there more trouble than they are worth. Might be better to stick with oil or go natural gas. Pellet stove require user input and regular maintenance. They don't site in the basement for months on end with little to no user input. The trade off is less money spent on fuel. Pellet stoves aren't for every one. If your not willing to do some work. Back away now! Spend the money on tightening up the house or a higher efficiency furnace.
> 
> IMHO the EF-2 Or the Milan would be OK as units to reduce your primary usage. But when the cold sets in you'll be heading for the thermostat to assist the pellet eater. I'd go a lot bigger for that amount of square-footage if you want pellets to be the soul source of heat. You'll freeze if you think they will handle the full heating chores come February! Good Luck!



I know there allot of work... just a joke. I'm willing to put in the time. I'm not looking for it to heat the whole house. I don't think the size of my house or the layout will make it possible. My goal it to make it comfortable in the living room and 1st floor so that I don't have to turn the thermostat up when we're watching TV, eating dinner, sitting around ect. The upstairs can stay at 60 and I'll be happy.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 4, 2011)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a multifuel stove believer. Less cleaning chores and burn lower grade pellets much easier than a standard stove will hands down. M55 cast will give you the looks and multifuel feature. Will heat more of the house azs well.

Or

A pellet furnace will heat your whole house. Sister one into the present heating system. More expensive but it will totally ween you of fossil fuel. Seems to be on the rise now a days. Most of these furnaces clean themselfs as they burn. Still need to do maintenance, But you'll touch them less than a stove. But they do eat much more pellets than a stove does. Mostly due to they are heating more of the sqft of the dwelling! If your gonna dive in? Might as well go to the deep end of the pool?


----------



## skinanbones (Dec 5, 2011)

strictly heat output there is now differance between to the two its just the Ef2 is 1989 technology and the Milan is 2008/2009 technology.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Ef2 and or Ef3 discontinued in the next 5 years as they are really starting to show their age design wise.


----------



## md2002 (Dec 5, 2011)

skinanbones said:
			
		

> strictly heat output there is now differance between to the two its just the Ef2 is 1989 technology and the Milan is 2008/2009 technology.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Ef2 and or Ef3 discontinued in the next 5 years as they are really starting to show their age design wise.



Funny you should say that.... The guy at the store just sold his floor model and said he would have to call his supplier to see if they have any more. He made it sound like once they're gone they're gone and Enviro is done making them.... but now it's making think if I really want something with old technology. UGH!!


----------



## John97 (Dec 5, 2011)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> As I said my biggest fear is going to small. I'm afraid after a month I'll realize that a bigger stove would have heated the upstairs and then regret my decision. However, I don't mind the upstairs being cold because we really only sleep up there and heat rises naturally so some of the heat will have to go up there. right?



That was the initial part of my thought process that got me to the point of deciding to get a large unit and heat the entire house.  I realized that much of the heat would go upstairs (I have a split-level), so the stove would essentially be trying to heat the whole house whether I liked it or not.  

One thing I read on here that really drove it home:  you can turn down a big stove to make less heat, but you can turn up a small stove only so much...


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 5, 2011)

John97 said:
			
		

> Md2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Words of Wisdom there..... Very True.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 5, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> John97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Words I certainly try to stress. Seeing I once had the stove that was fine for all but the bitter cold. I now have a stove with just that much more! Works like a charm and opens many doors to conserve fuel!


----------



## John97 (Dec 5, 2011)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that.... The guy at the store just sold his floor model and said he would have to call his supplier to see if they have any more. He made it sound like once they're gone they're gone and Enviro is done making them.... but now it's making think if I really want something with old technology. UGH!!



How much more is an M55?


----------



## md2002 (Dec 5, 2011)

John97 said:
			
		

> Md2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not sure if they have different names but this is what I'm looking at for the Enviro's

The EF2 is $2499.00
The Milan in $2998.00
The Meridian is $3319.00

All are $1000.00 to install. That includes delivery, set up, material and they will turn the stove on for you.

They also have one there called the Timberwolve which is $1799.00

http://www.homeclick.com/web/catalog/DID_detail.aspx?did=29023

I've never heard of this company so I would rather have an Enviro which has a name for itself.


----------



## John97 (Dec 5, 2011)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure if they have different names but this is what I'm looking at for the Enviro's
> 
> The EF2 is $2499.00
> The Milan in $2998.00
> ...



This is the Enviro M55, it's the next model up from the Meridian apparently:

http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/fireplace-insert.html#M55castfpi

It seems very popular here.  I was looking at for myself but the local Enviro dealer proved less than reliable.  I regret not being able to consider it more seriously.  Something I found out after I had ordered my Quad was that the Enviro M55 is sold under another name, the Hampton GCI60:

http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Pellet/Pellet-Stoves---Inserts/GCI60.aspx

Shopping around may get you a better price if you decide to go with a larger unit such as this.  Turns out I have a Hampton dealer nearby and could have gotten one for less than I am paying for my Quad.


----------



## mroletta (Dec 5, 2011)

The same stoves are also sold under Regency, so it might be something to look into. 

The Enviro EF3 was selling for $2700 at my local store.  He said he didn't have any in stock, but they had some Regency GFI55s which he claimed were the same stove for the same price.  I did some reading and found that the GFI55 is actually the Meridian, not the EF3, so it has the newer control board (thermostat capability etc).  

I snatched up the GFI55 at that price.  

I would have absolutely bought the M55 (or Regency equivalent) if it fit in my fireplace.


----------



## md2002 (Dec 6, 2011)

The plot has thickened. I found a dealership in the area that sells the Avalon Newport Bay ($2799) and the Avalon Astoria ($3200). So I plan on checking those out. If I don't like those any better I think I will go with the Enviro Milan and the newer technology it offers.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 6, 2011)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> The plot has thickened. I found a dealership in the area that sells the Avalon Newport Bay ($2799) and the Avalon Astoria ($3200). So I plan on checking those out. If I don't like those any better I think I will go with the Enviro Milan and the newer technology it offers.



There are several folks here who have or had the Astoria.   imacman had one and has since gone to a multifuel England.  Don2222 is currently using one to heat his house.


----------

